# Fotografias da Semana chuvosa de Abril- Montijo



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 14:27)

Boas..

Já tinha postado algumas fotos no tópico Litoral Centro, mas agora mostro todas e também quero ter um tópico guardado com as fotos. 

Aqui vão:










































Esta última é editada


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2011 às 14:32)

andres disse:


> Esta última é editada



Gostei destas duas, bem tiradas. A Margem Sul teve uma semana em cheio...


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2011 às 19:32)

Hoje:




































Gostaram ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Abr 2011 às 19:44)

Estão todas muito boas, mas gosto principalmente da primeira e da segunda!


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Abr 2011 às 19:55)

Belos castelos à base de água que demonstram bem o poder que exercem aí na zona!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2011 às 20:21)

joseoliveira disse:


> Belos castelos à base de água que demonstram bem o poder que exercem aí na zona!



Concordo.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2011 às 11:50)

joseoliveira disse:


> Belos castelos à base de água que demonstram bem o poder que exercem aí na zona!



Sem dúvida .


----------

